# Type and sense of humor



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

1. What is your type? e.g. ESFP
2. How would you describe your sense of humor? e.g. Often dry, subtle and pointed


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

INTP

Dry, mordant, blue humour. Often quite ambiguous. I like people to be left guessing as to whether i am being serious or not.


----------



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

ENTP
wit, punny, antihumor, really bad jokes, dry, britishy, sarcastic


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

INFP; I make fun of myself in a lighthearted and relatable way to get people to laugh, or make witty comments.


----------



## Argentum (Feb 23, 2014)

SouthernSaxon said:


> INTP
> 
> Dry, mordant, blue humour. Often quite ambiguous. I like people to be left guessing as to whether i am being serious or not.


Exactly the same. Bonus points if I can really mess with someone's mind.


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

INTJ

It can range from dry absurdity, to terrible puns, to cutting mockery, to light-hearted, non-pointed observations.

My courage dictates that I make jokes so subtle that if they fail to be funny no one could hold me accountable for attempting to make a joke.


----------



## nebnobla (Jul 27, 2013)

INTP

Creative; I tend to find everything that is considered "funny" by some kind of individual, to be funny, although my expression to it's funniness (laughter, etc; whether I laugh or not) is relative to the other "funny" stimuli I have been exposed to. Thus, I tend to laugh quite little, but when I do it is in response to what I [personally] consider hilarious. My sense of humour tends to be instigated by many references to past things, i.e. things in pop culture [or maybe not pop] that are used in a witty reference that could only be accomplished with a fast, brilliant, and creative mind. Mind you, I still find random fart sounds funny in some cases, when they tend to disturb the social norm in place at that point in time [and circumstance].


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

INFP

Witty, ironic, sarcastic, dark, random, ridiculous, ''punny''. I think humor works as coping mechanism, so dark, sad things, when exaggerated or made ridiculous can be funny. I actually laugh a lot.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP
Satire, sarcasm, self-deprecation, insults, macabre, innuendo and absurdity. I prefer to deadpan. I find in England, people catch on that I'm kidding. In North America, deadpan doesn't go over well because people don't recognize that I'm being sarcastic. I've had to deal with some people who weren't too bright over here. 

Them: "What language do you speak in England?" (WTF?)
Me: "Mongolian."

Them describing my friends actions as pathetic. I stare blankly. They check I understand: "You do know what pathetic means right?" (Could I feel more offended by that question? Not really.)
Me: "I didn't truly know what it meant until I met you. I'm grateful for that." 

Coworker that would not stop complaining everyday about what is wrong with them. Always dying of something. Reached my limit: "If you're going to die, do it quietly or before the price of flowers goes up in two weeks when the seasons change."

I guess when I'm being sarcastic IRL, Canadians and Americans usually don't realize when I'm being sarcastic. When they're being sarcastic, they use a sarcastic intonation which kills the fun, inside joke that is sarcasm. So when I'm being sarcastic, many will start explaining things to me. There's no point in telling them I was being sarcastic (and maybe a little facetious) because the moment/joke is beyond salvaging the moment they didn't get it. So, I just go along with listening to their words of wisdom. 'Oh really? Didn't know that. How would I ever survive without your direction?' Oh well.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

esfp
puns, word play, falling down jokes, physical humor...
also, I think that graphic descriptions of bad food are exceptionally funny. The more unappetizing the food, the funnier it is. And, if you add insects or mud to the mix, I will squeal and probably hyperventilate.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

ENFJ

I don't know how to describe my sense of humour, I'm very playful and like making quirky quips about everything. I especially love when obvious things are stated in a deadpan way, or when somebody blurts something totally absurd out of the blue


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

ISTJ
Dry, sarcastic, otherwise extremely fucked up and dark.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

INFP
Sarcastic, dry.. British humour is my favourite. Blackadder is comedic genius


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

ISTP

Morbid. Self-deprecation. Exaggeration. Make sense out of nonsense and nonsense out of sense. Reality flip.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

INTJ

I laugh very easily. Dry humor, wet humor, puns and wordplay, physical comedy, exaggeration, understatement, schadenfreude, farting and belching, morbid humor...

What I don't find funny:
-bad timing; your jokes are not funny when I'm trying to work
-mean-spirited jokes at the expense of someone who didn't deserve it.
-gross-out humor.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

eydimork said:


> Reality flip.


LOL @ THE MERE SOUND OF IT!!!111oneelevenoneone

ISFJ

Dry, herpy derp, dark, morbid, over the top, absurd, sarcasm, pff there's too many


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP

Word play, puns, absurd, loose-association (like Robin Williams stand-up when he gets rolling).

I don't find stupid-for-stupid's sake (like _Jackass_) or real injury to be funny.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

ESFJ

Bits and pieces of: Gary Larson (the Far Side), Don Rickles, Rodney Dangerfield (the self-deprecation humor) and Dean Martin.














> *My psychiatrist told me I was crazy and I said I want a second opinion. He said okay, you're ugly too.
> Rodney Dangerfield*





> _*You can't study comedy; it's within you. It's a personality. My humor is an attitude.
> 
> -Don Rickles*_





> *I once shook hands with Pat Boone and my whole right side sobered up.
> 
> --Dean Martin *



-ZDD


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

1. INFP
2. Goofy, random, sarcastic, self-deprecating, often laughing at how absurd life is, morbid, edgy

I don't like slapstick or when people tell jokes. When people tell jokes they are 99% of the time not funny and I hate force laughing. I usually don't which makes it awkward. Also agree with poster above that do NOT like physical humor such as Jackass. I am not a fan of overly crude sexual humor, unless it's coming from a woman. (I know, sexist right).


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP

My favorite kind of humor is in the way things are worded, often descriptions that really capture the essence of something or which make interesting comparisons I guess, I'm not entirely sure what one would call it. It's usually not the type of thing that elicits side-aching laughter, but rather a little smirk or chuckle of delight. I'll try to think of some examples..... I like watching Top Gear for this reason, an example from the last episode I watched goes something like 'a thousand torques is what you'd use to restart a dead planet'. Another example would be the sentence at which I decided I was hooked in first Harry Potter book 'Mr. Dursley stood rooted to the spot. He had been hugged by a complete stranger.' i don't suppose either of those would be considered funny, but... anyway, that's the idea. I think I like both understatement and overstatement. 

But then I also like silly situations and slap-stick like Laurel and Hardy or I Love Lucy. 

I like how my husband will make dramatic cartoon like facial expressions while doing things like opening a tightly stuck jar, or picking up a pencil when he's totally exhausted. 

Puns are okay but not particularly my thing. 

I'm really not into crude humor, nor put-down or biting sarcasm (though sarcasm that isn't being cruel to people is good)


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

INFP
situational, self-deprecating, irony, screwball, dry/sarcasm
I dunno… honestly I laugh at most things


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

ENFJ

Sarcasm, irony, self-deprecating jokes. Dissing my friends affectionately. Judging/laughing at random people (i'm a terrible person but I judge and laugh at myself too so  ). I also like really random, story based jokes (e.g. my friend tells me that she's now a mafia boss and I'm her hitman and then I just go along with it for days).


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Sarcasm, sometimes play with words, spotting peoples weaknesses or suggesting some w/o getting too mean and then waiting for responses


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

INFP

Mainly dry Ne exadurations of posibilities, meaning; shifting a possibility as-if-it-were-real. Joining disassociated ideas.
My Fi should not feel alone - it contributes the moral fiber to not have a laugh at anothers expence, this reveals the INFP penchant to make myself the object of the joke.

When healthy, there is what to learn from the jokes.
When not as healthy, veiled PA.

Often people take it seriously. Often this elicites bigger exadurations to highlight the absurdity.

It is a style which is often only apreciated by the highly intelligent people ... so I often laugh by myself
(as an example)


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

Deadpan, quirky, black humour. I've also watched a shit-ton of QI because I love how the panelists interact. Lots of childish humour, as well as witty, thoughtful and intellectual ones.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ENTP

Anything which provokes a reactions and gets me a few laughs. I use every type of comedy and satire out there. I enjoy humor and its many different forms, and I usually study them. You could call me a humorologist


----------



## 11th (Jul 11, 2014)

ENFJ
Puns
so
many
puns.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't have a sense of humor


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

INTP.

My humor tends to be dark, witty, dry and snarky. I also like satire-though likely because it fits into the rest.

I also like some really absurd humor: this got me laughing far more then it should have (the rocket ship diagram gets me every time).

It's actually easier for me to list the humor that doesn't make me laugh then for what does (ie I despite toilet humor because it feels like it's just one joke repeated ad nausium; and the joke wasn't that funny to begin with).


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

ISTP

I have a lot of sarcastic wit going on, but I can be very silly too, especially with certain people, we turn in a kind of double act that, for example, discusses loompia folding in detail. This often happens at meals at the student society that I am a member of, and people around us tend to get quiet and just listen in to the weirdness, while we focus on the talking and simultaneously try to make the other laugh, and not crack up ourselves. There's one girl that I have _never_ had a serious conversation with.


----------



## alrex (Aug 18, 2014)

INFP
My sense of humor is all over the place. I'll laugh at immature, childish things, but I also love intelligent, witty or dry humor. Also dark humor. Problem for me is, I say sarcastic things in a straight tone, and people take me literally--_almost every time :dry:_.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

john.thomas said:


> I don't have a sense of humor


This is a good joke


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

alrex said:


> INFP
> My sense of humor is all over the place. I'll laugh at immature, childish things, but I also love intelligent, witty or dry humor. Also dark humor. Problem for me is, I say sarcastic things in a straight tone, and people take me literally--_almost every time :dry:_.


Be patient. When people get used to you being sarcastic, you can occasionally get away with telling them exactly what you think of them.

(Once, I was on a group holiday with one very obnoxious person, and after a while, she told me that she was a social worker 'I am a very social person, but you noticed that of course'. To which I replied 'Actually, I hadn't.' She laughed. Totally worth it.)


----------



## alrex (Aug 18, 2014)

stultum said:


> Be patient. When people get used to you being sarcastic, you can occasionally get away with telling them exactly what you think of them.


That reminds me of this quote:
“Reader: Dear Mr. Snicket, What is the best way to keep a secret? 
Lemony Snicket : Tell it to everyone you know, but pretend you are kidding.”



stultum said:


> (Once, I was on a group holiday with one very obnoxious person, and after a while, she told me that she was a social worker 'I am a very social person, but you noticed that of course'. To which I replied 'Actually, I hadn't.' She laughed. Totally worth it.)


I laughed out loud because there are a certain few people in my life I really need to do this to.:wink:


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I identify as "introverted thinker" for now. :crazy:

I like dry, sarcastic humor. Jokes that are too much like "just random talking" aren't my favorite. I like one-liners.


----------



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

INTJ...

Irony. Lot's of irony. I love it when things are ironic.

I like to deadpan jokes, because if nobody laughs then I can just move on like nothing happened, but if everyone laughs, I can soak it up.

I also like throwing in stupid puns as a social experiment.

I also like B.S.-ing people to see how gullible they are. I start out with a small lie, and then expand it further and further until they catch on.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm an ENFP and I use blue comedy, dark comedy, satire, self-deprecation, and sometimes wordplay if I have the right "audience," so to speak. I don't take anything seriously, almost to a fault. I mock anything and everything and can be super snarky. I have to stop myself sometimes and think: This is mean...why are you about to say this? (Answer: Because it's funny.) I don't generally like insult humor but dammit, I can think of good insults.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

ENTP

Wit, puns, dry humor, sarcasm, anti-jokes. Really well thought out insults are amazing (think Dr. Cox from Scrubs) and 9 times out of 10 I'll laugh at slapstick. Most things are funny to me.


----------



## yiff (Sep 11, 2014)

ENFP
spontaneous, dirty, over the top. sarcasm can be funny at times, but it gets boring after a while. also uncomfortable situations are funny to me.


----------

